# New stock for pre order



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

We are pleased to announce we will have new stock available to pre order 13th June from 10am (GMT).

Here is the link for ordering - https://igg.me/at/nichezerogrinder/x/16981280


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

still got to wait until September though.......


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

ZiggyMarley said:


> still got to wait until September though.......


 Yeah - so close to ordering but it's a pretty long time away 😩


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Yes, it seemed like an age away when the deliveries were in July - so I dithered and then finally decided to order. Of course, by that time it was for an August delivery . . . 
It could be a while before they are available "on demand" - so perhaps best to just get in the queue sooner rather than later?

Regards,

John


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Yes, it seemed like an age away when the deliveries were in July - so I dithered and then finally decided to order. Of course, by that time it was for an August delivery . . .
> It could be a while before they are available "on demand" - so perhaps best to just get in the queue sooner rather than later?
> 
> Regards,
> ...


 Yeah i'll just keep an eye on availability for the next week or so to make sure I don't miss out. Do you know if they start shipping straight away in the month, or could it be any time during the month?

It's almost July now, so like you say the beginning of September is only a couple of months away.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd also suggest getting in the queue sooner rather than later, if the Niche is what you want.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> I'd also suggest getting in the queue sooner rather than later, if the Niche is what you want.


 Do they ship the entire batch together, or do they trickle make and ship, with those ordering first getting their grinder earlier? Does anyone know what they did in previous rounds? This one does seem long with a 3 month wait (or more, if it's the end of September).


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

They told me before I ordered mine, that they are made In batches and ship in batches so yeah the whole month comes together, likely to be the start of the month thou not the end 😅


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Joe shorrock said:


> They told me before I ordered mine, that they are made In batches and ship in batches so yeah the whole month comes together, likely to be the start of the month thou not the end 😅


 How much are these now.


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

Jony said:


> How much are these now.


 Still £499


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

OK not bad


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

A working link

https://igg.me/at/nichezerogrinder/x/16981280

looks like The white niche is selling quicker


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Saltydog said:


> Still £499


 Plus postage (£10 for U.K.)


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm having issues buying. I've tried credit and debit card but it seems to be an issue with my post code as it's saying issue with post code (under the bank card box). My post code is only 6 digits.

Any ideas?


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

Weymouth said:


> I'm having issues buying. I've tried credit and debit card but it seems to be an issue with my post code as it's saying issue with post code (under the bank card box). My post code is only 6 digits.
> 
> Any ideas?


 possibly a silly question, you are putting your postcode in the postcode box in the credit card details bit? i had the same issue - the 'credit card' form is laid out a bit oddly to my mind, not very obvious at all. iirc there's the number, then the expiry, then there is a 3rd field where you have to put your postcode.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Message them see what crack is?!


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

facboy said:


> possibly a silly question, you are putting your postcode in the postcode box in the credit card details bit? i had the same issue - the 'credit card' form is laid out a bit oddly to my mind, not very obvious at all. iirc there's the number, then the expiry, then there is a 3rd field where you have to put your postcode.


 Cheers will check it out


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

facboy said:


> possibly a silly question, you are putting your postcode in the postcode box in the credit card details bit? i had the same issue - the 'credit card' form is laid out a bit oddly to my mind, not very obvious at all. iirc there's the number, then the expiry, then there is a 3rd field where you have to put your postcode.


 I think you're right. I need to put the postcode in the postcode box and also in the credit card line. Just a bit different from usual.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Weymouth said:


> I'm having issues buying. I've tried credit and debit card but it seems to be an issue with my post code as it's saying issue with post code (under the bank card box). My post code is only 6 digits.
> 
> Any ideas?


 If you have Apple pay that might work fwiw mine sailed through Have you tried leaving and not leaving a gap in the postcode box

Or you could wait until September and i could sell you a nice used Eureka Mignon 😁


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

All sorted thanks all for the quick responses! 😀


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Weymouth said:


> All sorted thanks all for the quick responses!


Excellent news, had no idea what the pm was about except you were having difficulties buying, you'd forgot to mention 'what' you were struggling buying


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

I ordered a white one this morning.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

I ordered a white one on Thursday


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

I only know how the credit card form works purely by coincidence, I didn't pre-order a white one with a UK plug despite some earlier reservations because the peer pressure didn't get to me and I didn't say, "sod it." 😹


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm really weighing up on getting a Niche! I've got a Settee at the moment, so it'll definitely be an upgrade I think. I've read great reviews too but the over the 2mth wait is a bit off putting.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Border_all said:


> I ordered a white one on Thursday


 Didn't take you long mate 😅


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Joe shorrock said:


> Didn't take you long mate 😅


 Bit impetus me 👍


----------



## Annih (Jun 25, 2020)

Ordered a white one too although I do need something for the next few months now.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Annih said:


> Ordered a white one too although I do need something for the next few months now.


 There is another Vesuvius in the for sale


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

Ok I'm in. Just ordered a white one 😁


----------



## MrSalty (Jun 24, 2020)

I might of missed this, but can't seem to find any confirmation on it. Is there another wave of per-orders in September? I need the niche in white, and they're all out.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

MrSalty said:


> I might of missed this, but can't seem to find any confirmation on it. Is there another wave of per-orders in September? I need the niche in white, and they're all out.


 Doubtful probably October or black September unless someone sells a used one


----------



## MrSalty (Jun 24, 2020)

Ahhhh! Thanks for getting back to me.

Looks like my options are be patient, wait for a used one... or get a new partner that is less fussed about it matching the colour of kitchen appliances! :classic_rolleyes:


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ordered! 🙂


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

I was just in time - uk sold out. Cant wait!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> I was just in time - uk sold out. Cant wait!


 You will enjoy it....with 4 machines and 3 coffees on the counter, I don't know what I would do without it, makes testing machines a lot easier.

I've a prototype coming next week and there's lots of things I can change about the extraction pressure and flow rate. A grinder like the Niche lets me keep notes of the right grind for every setting, then go back to it reliably, quickly and repeatably.


----------



## davidk (Aug 27, 2017)

Me too, looks like a lot went yesterday


----------



## ngrumps (Jul 14, 2020)

Has there been any info on further orders for the UK - seems I missed the boat...


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

ngrumps said:


> Has there been any info on further orders for the UK - seems I missed the boat...


 You just have to wait and see what they get in for preorder, sometimes they get another batch for September other wise it will be October next. You could drop them an email directly, they are normally very good at responding and will give you an idea.


----------



## ngrumps (Jul 14, 2020)

Adam.f said:


> You just have to wait and see what they get in for preorder, sometimes they get another batch for September other wise it will be October next. You could drop them an email directly, they are normally very good at responding and will give you an idea.


 Thanks, fingers crossed for September as that would line up nicely with a significant birthday!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Those of a nervous disposition, look away now. I'm patiently awaiting a black Niche due for August shipping.



Update 84


We are really sorry to say that if you have ordered a Midnight Black US model for July shipping, it has been slightly delayed by a few weeks. We are doing everything possible to get the grinder to you as soon as possible and really appreciate your understanding.

If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected].


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Those of a nervous disposition, look away now. I'm patiently awaiting a black Niche due for August shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah i got that, seems its the US black ones for some reason, bound to be hold ups and delays i guess. Fingers crossed for UK September orders 💪🏼


----------



## ngrumps (Jul 14, 2020)

Looks like a new batch up for pre-order as of 4pm tomorrow - just got email from niche


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

For October delivery I understand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stavey (Jun 15, 2020)

Yep just ordered a black one to the US October delivery ..


----------



## MrSalty (Jun 24, 2020)

White one for UK delivery! So glad. But that's a longgggg wait.


----------



## mbenney (Apr 18, 2020)

Ordered black. Changed my mind. Cancelled. Ordered white.

Something to look forward to when the weather turns to shit.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Some good news today, my August delivery Niche is arriving tomorrow - i.e. in July.
Ordered on 27th May, so just two months and two days - though I must confess that it has seemed like a lot longer.

I'd better order more coffee in as consumption always goes up with any new toy . . .

Regards,
John


----------



## stockportman (May 15, 2020)

White UK ordered. October though........

{starts pacing up and down the room waiting - carpet's going to be worn out by Oct}


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Some good news today, my August delivery Niche is arriving tomorrow - i.e. in July.
> Ordered on 27th May, so just two months and two days - though I must confess that it has seemed like a lot longer.
> 
> I'd better order more coffee in as consumption always goes up with any new toy . . .
> ...


 Hope my September order is early! 😆


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Griffo said:


> Hope my September order is early! 😆


 That would be good for me as well 👍


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

mine's due for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

I think I'm gonna pull the trigger guys.. Been contemplating whether it makes sense to have it along with Gaggia until I can afford something better, but yolo. Pity the white one which I prefer is due in November..


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

i think consensus would be that your modded Gaggia would easily benefit from improvements in grind.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Mines also due for delivery tomorrow.

To say I am excited would be a massive understatement!


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Only one sleep left 🥳


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

Mine has just come  gonna go home from the office now and get it open!


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

All this Niche Zero excitement and I'm still waiting and going to continue waiting until October....Sour puss.

OTOH....I have some fancy scales arriving tomorrow and researching 1zpresso / C40 hand grinders. Torn between the JX Pro and the JE Plus, hoping one of you recent Niche owners pops their XP Pro yo for sale - nudge / hint / etc.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jasetaylor said:


> All this Niche Zero excitement and I'm still waiting and going to continue waiting until October....Sour puss.
> 
> OTOH....I have some fancy scales arriving tomorrow and researching 1zpresso / C40 hand grinders. Torn between the JX Pro and the JE Plus, hoping one of you recent Niche owners pops their XP Pro yo for sale - nudge / hint / etc.


 I think if you have the Niche on order....and you decide on a 1Zpresso as well buy the JX-Pro and save money vs the JE Plus.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> I think if you have the Niche on order....and you decide on a 1Zpresso as well buy the JX-Pro and save money vs the JE Plus.


 Which is exactly what I did - and haven't regretted it for a moment.

Regards,
John


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> I think if you have the Niche on order....and you decide on a 1Zpresso as well buy the JX-Pro and save money vs the JE Plus.


 I know, I'm being seduced by the wooden accents, the coated burr set, the fancy collection cup etc. Ordering direct from 1Zpresso (ignoring fees) puts the JE Plus into Bella Barista JX Pro territory. I need to ponder.

Are there any BB discount codes for the forum?


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

well against all expectations DPD have actually delivered it on the day they said they would, and within the allotted window as well.

that said the entire box is soaked in WD40 or something similar, knew they had to mess something up.


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

Had a coffee from a v60 using it. Much better than the ones I've done using a hand grinder. Will make some espresso with it later.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks really good sitting there clothed in white....I rubbed a bit of sheraton beeswax stuff (I had a 25 year old jar hanging about) on the wood of one of the long term test grinders...made it look quite good. Might protect it too.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Just received my Niche and tried the first shot on number '15' - very impressed!

I think I'm going to enjoy experimenting with this moving forward now, rather than suffering the pain of dialling in with a hand grinder.


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Looks really good sitting there clothed in white....I rubbed a bit of sheraton beeswax stuff (I had a 25 year old jar hanging about) on the wood of one of the long term test grinders...made it look quite good. Might protect it too.


 I'll have to see if anyone I know has any lying around!

Now I just need to resist the urge to get a MaraX for a bit. I'll see how this improves my shots first 😃😂


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Griffo said:


> I'll have to see if anyone I know has any lying around!
> 
> Now I just need to resist the urge to get a MaraX for a bit. I'll see how this improves my shots first ????????


 If it does improve your shots...it's just going to cost you more ????


----------



## PartySausage (Aug 6, 2020)

My September Niche arrived today. Yipeee

I'd bought some cheap Aldi Colombian beans to pull a few test shots & get a feel for the effect of the grind adjustment on timings & yield before putting the quality stuff through it.

The final shot I ended up drinking as it wasn't 3 bad & actually had a nice sweetness about it!😲 So it appears that the Niche can perform miracles too 😊

Currently trying to work out if it is also capable of turning water into wine.... Now there's a challenge🤔


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

How frustrating. My Niche got delivered to Matalan as a local DPD pick up point today. I'm on holiday at the moment in Cornwall, so as soon as I get back I'll pick it up and get grinding!


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

PartySausage said:


> Currently trying to work out if it is also capable of turning water into wine.... Now there's a challenge🤔


 Instruction manual explicitly says not to put water (or anything other than coffee beans) in the grinder. They must know it makes wine and want to keep it to themselves.


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Well after umming and arring for so long, I've decided to pull the trigger on a white one.

Now the wait begins.........boo


----------



## davidk (Aug 27, 2017)

Well mine just arrived after a false alarm from DPD yesterday. First one on 15 was a bit fine.


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> If it does improve your shots...it's just going to cost you more ????


 Seems to have improved them, at least for consistency (something the barista express grinder can't claim)

I've also had sign-off from the better half for a new machine, as she doesn't like the look of the barista express on the kitchen side!

I'd really like something that has colour and is white (to match the niche), but it looks like it's only the Linea Mini that comes in different colours and I just can't justify one of those for 2 drinks per day!

I take it you highly recommend the MaraX? I'm so close to pulling the trigger on one! My barista express hasn't missed a beat (unless down the user error) for almost 4 years, so hopefully the MaraX can top that!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Griffo said:


> I've also had sign-off from the better half for a new machine, as she doesn't like the look of the barista express on the kitchen side!
> 
> I'd really like something that has colour and is white (to match the niche), but it looks like it's only the Linea Mini that comes in different colours and I just can't justify one of those for 2 drinks per day!
> 
> I take it you highly recommend the MaraX? I'm so close to pulling the trigger on one! My barista express hasn't missed a beat (unless down the user error) for almost 4 years, so hopefully the MaraX can top that!


 MaraX is a great machine...you can never tell with faults a machine can run for years without problems or have them after a Month, it doesn't matter if the name starts with Sage or Lelit. At least with Lelit you have the right of repair....by wherever and whomever you want.

The other option of course is to see if you can get a Minima in white, with either a steel, or a white drip tray.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Griffo said:


> I've also had sign-off from the better half for a new machine, as she doesn't like the look of the barista express on the kitchen side!


 See if the look of this combo can tip things over. You can always add something white on the other side... 😉


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

Griffo said:


> Seems to have improved them, at least for consistency (something the barista express grinder can't claim)
> 
> I've also had sign-off from the better half for a new machine, as she doesn't like the look of the barista express on the kitchen side!
> 
> ...


 Great suggestion from Dave on the Minima, I'm rather partial to its quirky design making it something different to the many clones.

Another option could be Ascaso - The Baby T plus/zero which comes in 7 colour options or the Steel/PID.

https://www.ascaso.com/div-espresso-coffee-machines-grinders/babyT-6.html

Steel/PID










Baby T plus


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

or just change the colour of your current machine! This has been my project since i pre-ordered...


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

Doram said:


> See if the look of this combo can tip things over. You can always add something white on the other side... 😉
> 
> View attachment 44468


 That does look tidy! 🤤

I'm away this weekend, but i'll probably end up ordering one next week... 😂


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Jasetaylor said:


> Great suggestion from Dave on the Minima, I'm rather partial to its quirky design making it something different to the many clones.
> 
> Another option could be Ascaso - The Baby T plus/zero which comes in 7 colour options or the Steel/PID.
> 
> ...


 These look very very nice ????????

So does this



espressoSquirrel said:


> or just change the colour of your current machine! This has been my project since i pre-ordered...
> 
> View attachment 44474


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

LOVE this thing. I haven't wasted any coffee yet! Even when I had my Barista Express dialled in, I'd often have to make 2 or 3 double shots before making one that I actually liked (usually struggled in the evening and not the morning - no idea why!)

I would imagine it was to do with consistency with the grind?

Grinds seem super fluffy with the Niche, too. Almost feels like I have too much coffee in the basket now!


----------



## Bycraft (Nov 3, 2015)

Griffo said:


> LOVE this thing. I haven't wasted any coffee yet! Even when I had my Barista Express dialled in, I'd often have to make 2 or 3 double shots before making one that I actually liked (usually struggled in the evening and not the morning - no idea why!)
> 
> I would imagine it was to do with consistency with the grind?
> 
> Grinds seem super fluffy with the Niche, too. Almost feels like I have too much coffee in the basket now!


 Same experience for me with the Barista express grinder. Even when I got the grind right it was still inconsistent shot to shot and feel like I have good prep work.

I've had the Niche for a few days now and every shot is bang on. Love it!


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

was due for September delivery, but courier wanted to deliver last weekend...... had to delay delivery until Monday when we are back home.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Bycraft said:


> Same experience for me with the Barista express grinder. Even when I got the grind right it was still inconsistent shot to shot and feel like I have good prep work.
> I've had the Niche for a few days now and every shot is bang on. Love it!


From what I've read these 2 grinders are in different leagues so the results cannot be the same. The Breville Barista grinder I think it's an entry level grinder.

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MH1927 (Jan 1, 2019)

Due a black Niche in October.

Arrived today.

It has a build date sticker of June so it looks like the logs chain has had an upgrade (or I got lucky with a cancellation).


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Just placed and order for a white one. Due in November. Can't wait!


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

just got an email that said something about niche zero and shipping and i got excited... only to find it was just an update asking people to check their shipping address.... back to hitting refresh i guess


----------



## mbenney (Apr 18, 2020)

Just got a DPD notification that my October Niche will be delivered TOMORROW.

🤯


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

mbenney said:


> Just got a DPD notification that my October Niche will be delivered TOMORROW.
> 
> 🤯


 me too, October is early this year!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

October will soon be here!


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Mine didn't arrive yet, but did get a delivery notification for some Puly Caff I ordered. A bit like getting 2nd place in the premiership.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

earthflattener said:


> Mine didn't arrive yet, but did get a delivery notification for some Puly Caff I ordered. A bit like getting 2nd place in the premiership.


Lolol. Stay positive!

Hoping November comes earlier too


----------



## thawhat (Jul 29, 2020)

Been holding back on buying one for some months now... until today! Just couldn't resist. Currently have a Barista Express so can't wait to take my extractions up to the next level. Also means I can finally start to introduce french press and other brew methods back into my life now! Next step, new machine. That'll have to wait till 2021 though


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Just got DPD notification that my black Niche is due for delivery tomorrow too!


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

Then this happened............


----------



## mbenney (Apr 18, 2020)

12:56 - 13:56.......................


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Delivered at 08:56 this morning. Although I'm at work for the day now so won't be able to play until later.

I don't expect the grinds to be better than my Ceado e92 but it's always nice to have something new and shiny to play with!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jason11 said:


> Delivered as 08:56 this morning. Although I'm at work for the day now so won't be able to play until later.
> 
> I don't expect the grinds to be better than my Ceado e92 but it's always nice have something new and shiny to play with!


 You didn't take the day off? ????????????????????


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jason11 said:


> I don't expect the grinds to be better than my Ceado e92 but it's always nice have something new and shiny to play with!


 It won't be, although I found it less hassle to use than the E92 (smaller too)....I purchased my E92 new and have not used have not used it for years now....I doubt even 60kg has gone through it. 🤣


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> You didn't take the day off?


Well what can I say, it caught me a little by surprise as I was down for October delivery


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> It won't be, although I found it less hassle to use than the E92 (smaller too)....I purchased my E92 new and have not used have not used it for years now....I doubt even 60kg has gone through it.


I wouldn't say I've got the most sensitive of taste buds so I may not notice a great deal of difference and in which case if it's easy enough to dial back and forth daily between regular and decaf beans the e92 may become redundant and end up in the for sale section.

I've got the space for both just need to find out if I've got the need for both.


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

not mine but might be usefull:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133523033164?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Also, bloody scalpers.


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

Zeak said:


> Also, bloody scalpers.


 I think they started that at £1500!


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

Got mine today October delivery black EU


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

Just about to pull the trigger on mine but going to the process the only way of ordering seems to be the 'perk' option.

This seems to suggest you are making a contribution to the crowd fund project rather than buying a machine. Is this how orders normally work?

BTW I contacted that ebay seller as I thought it was just priced incorrectly. He is working on the assumption that one would pay £500-1000 extra rather than wait for the next batch to be completed!


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

tonerei said:


> Just about to pull the trigger on mine but going to the process the only way of ordering seems to be the 'perk' option.
> 
> This seems to suggest you are making a contribution to the crowd fund project rather than buying a machine. Is this how orders normally work?
> 
> BTW I contacted that ebay seller as I thought it was just priced incorrectly. He is working on the assumption that one would pay £500-1000 extra rather than wait for the next batch to be completed!


 in short, yes, that is the normal order process.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

tonerei said:


> Just about to pull the trigger on mine but going to the process the only way of ordering seems to be the 'perk' option.
> 
> This seems to suggest you are making a contribution to the crowd fund project rather than buying a machine. Is this how orders normally work?
> 
> BTW I contacted that ebay seller as I thought it was just priced incorrectly. He is working on the assumption that one would pay £500-1000 extra rather than wait for the next batch to be completed!


 The crowdfunding has finished and is now working as an 'IN DEMAND' so you're effectively purchasing it rather than contributing.

Also was surprised to see this on AliExpress 🤐


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

Zeak said:


> The crowdfunding has finished and is now working as an 'IN DEMAND' so you're effectively purchasing it rather than contributing.
> 
> Also was surprised to see this on AliExpress 🤐


 been discussed before i believe, WPM are the official Asian distributors:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51757-latest-batch-of-niche-zero-with-wpm-logo/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=739892&embedComment=739892&embedDo=findComment#comment-739892


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks lads my order has gone in. Gave up waiting for the second hand one at a decent price 🙂

There was one advertised last year in the local items website. Was just too late. It sold for €275. Brand new unused. 😬


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

I've been pondering on one of these for a while now, but £500 is a lot of cash for me. Is it likely that Import Duties will be charged on these in the new year?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> I've been pondering on one of these for a while now, but £500 is a lot of cash for me. Is it likely that Import Duties will be charged on these in the new year?


 They never have been , so it's unlikely to change but who knows what will happen in the whacky world next year


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> They never have been , so it's unlikely to change but who knows what will happen in the whacky world next year


 I was meaning in the light of Brexit as the way things are going its looking less and less likely that we will do a deal.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

tonerei said:


> Just about to pull the trigger on mine but going to the process the only way of ordering seems to be the 'perk' option.
> 
> This seems to suggest you are making a contribution to the crowd fund project rather than buying a machine. Is this how orders normally work?
> 
> BTW I contacted that ebay seller as I thought it was just priced incorrectly. He is working on the assumption that one would pay £500-1000 extra rather than wait for the next batch to be completed!


 It is how the orders have worked from the beginning. I think it's wrong, personally. They should have taken it off the IG platform long ago. It blurs the lines of consumer rights, so hopefully nothing unforeseen ever happens for them to go bump in the night.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> I was meaning in the light of Brexit as the way things are going its looking less and less likely that we will do a deal.


 Who knows if you are that worried order one before the end of the year .


----------



## stockportman (May 15, 2020)

filthynines said:


> It is how the orders have worked from the beginning. I think it's wrong, personally. They should have taken it off the IG platform long ago. It blurs the lines of consumer rights, so hopefully nothing unforeseen ever happens for them to go bump in the night.


 Agreed. It made me pause before buying.

I have to say, every interaction I've had with James has been superb, and I'm sure they will be great to deal with whenever I need to - but the process of giving the money to the company, and getting the machine as a "reward" (which the blurb says they dont' have to give you) doesn't instill confidence

There's no way I would've bought it if I wasn't on this forum


----------



## FrustratedBarista_1976 (May 19, 2020)

After lots of reading on this forum, and a lot of umming and ahhing, I've pulled the trigger on a white one. Given we're looking at a few months of lockdown, having something that helps me with my daily caffeine injection seems a decent payoff, even though £500 is a decent slice of cash. December drop though, so it'll be an early xmas present to myself!


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

FrustratedBarista_1976 said:


> After lots of reading on this forum, and a lot of umming and ahhing, I've pulled the trigger on a white one. Given we're looking at a few months of lockdown, having something that helps me with my daily caffeine injection seems a decent payoff, even though £500 is a decent slice of cash. December drop though, so it'll be an early xmas present to myself!


 Congrats .) Went on their page and checked - damn, December batch is pretty much sold out (121 out of 155 claimed). I remember October/November batches were selling out fairly slow, but seems like the lock down prognosis played a role indeed.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Ok, so either I'm super lucky or their little elves are working triple-shifts. My November delivery is scheduled for tomorrow 🥳


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

Looks like lots of people are getting their November orders in the coming days. I hope the same will happen with the planned December deliveries, I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## thawhat (Jul 29, 2020)

Zeak said:


> Ok, so either I'm super lucky or their little elves are working triple-shifts. My November delivery is scheduled for tomorrow 🥳
> 
> View attachment 46463


 Same for me! Gasped in shock when I saw the email pop up. Even better that I'm off work tomorrow so can spend all day tinkering with it... caffeine rush incoming!! 😂


----------



## TheWilkieWay (Jul 24, 2017)

Zeak said:


> Ok, so either I'm super lucky or their little elves are working triple-shifts. My November delivery is scheduled for tomorrow 🥳
> 
> View attachment 46463


 Same here! I did see Martin comment on the indiegogo page that they hoped to ship early, but I didn't expect this!


----------



## FrustratedBarista_1976 (May 19, 2020)

L2en said:


> Looks like lots of people are getting their November orders in the coming days. I hope the same will happen with the planned December deliveries, I can't wait to get mine.


 December orders in early November would be an absolute winner. And the only time I think anything I've bought from a crowdfunding site would ship early, let alone on time!


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

Was watching this thread this week but I am pleasantly surprised also as my November delivery is due on Monday. Got the mails received by everybody else above. As others have pointed out you get the usual DPD or other courier message about the unit not being picked up yet. That doesn't worry me (Exception Hermes) as it is part of the process and you know that the request for collection has gone to DPD.

Currently mine is sitting in the sorting office in Athlone.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Mine got delivered yesterday as promised. Very smooth. Awesome first impressions!


----------



## FrustratedBarista_1976 (May 19, 2020)

Zeak said:


> Mine got delivered yesterday as promised. Very smooth. Awesome first impressions!
> 
> View attachment 46562


 That is what my set up will look like when the niche turns up 😀 Come on December! Where did the white slim drip tray come from? That's a nice look


----------



## JimC (Oct 7, 2020)

Ordered mine today after being on the fence about getting one of these or saving a bit of cash and going for a Mignon Specialita. Looking forward to it arriving!

Can anybody advise if the latest batches released by Niche come with the flow disc fitted to stop popcorning or is that something to request later?


----------



## JW15 (Oct 16, 2020)

JimC said:


> Ordered mine today after being on the fence about getting one of these or saving a bit of cash and going for a Mignon Specialita. Looking forward to it arriving!
> 
> Can anybody advise if the latest batches released by Niche come with the flow disc fitted to stop popcorning or is that something to request later?


Mine arrived yesterday (November shipping) and it did come with the flow disk installed.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Zeak said:


> Mine got delivered yesterday as promised. Very smooth. Awesome first impressions!
> 
> View attachment 46562


 it looks fab against the classic. I have the white drip tray too (but longer to accommodate scales). Where did you obtain the wooden handle from?


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

FrustratedBarista_1976 said:


> Where did the white slim drip tray come from? That's a nice look


 Mr Shades. He also does a deep slim one for scales. I've posted a picture on the Gaggia forum under New Mr Shades Drip Tray post.


----------



## IceQubed (Mar 15, 2020)

I've just ordered a white one - on the indiegogo page it is labelled as December shipping. Potentially naïve question- do Niche post updates/status anywhere?


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

I think they just let you know once it's ready to be shipped.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

Does anyone know how frequently they open orders? Is there any routine to it or is it ad-hoc?

Cheers


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> it looks fab against the classic. I have the white drip tray too (but longer to accommodate scales). Where did you obtain the wooden handle from?


 Hey, sorry, just seeing this now. Wooden handle is my dad's job. My original's plastic cracked and he made me one. I just filed it and glued it together.



Nightrider_1uk said:


> Mr Shades. He also does a deep slim one for scales. I've posted a picture on the Gaggia forum under New Mr Shades Drip Tray post.


 I've printed the drip tray myself. Had access to a 3D printed at my old job. We only had white filament and one that glows in the dark lol. Not that I'm saying this, might've been cool to use that one. White one picks up so much dirt and residue though, black would be more practical.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

SuffolkDoug said:


> Does anyone know how frequently they open orders? Is there any routine to it or is it ad-hoc?
> 
> Cheers


 i would just email them and ask when the next batch for the region/colour you are interested in is expected to open. it tends to be roughly once per month from what i can tell, but i don't think it's on any fixed cadence.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Anyone have any info on when a new batch ready for ordering will be up?

Also, does anyone know when you actually pay when you order? Is it on shipping or when you click the button on the website?


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

IceQubed said:


> I've just ordered a white one - on the indiegogo page it is labelled as December shipping. Potentially naïve question- do Niche post updates/status anywhere?


There's a niche owners Facebook group. People usually post updates when they get a shipment email.

I've also got a black UK niche on order but I was one of the first "December" pre orders. They usually work on the order date basis (I think).

I've just been told they were expecting Dec delivery but we will receive an update if anything changed.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

I received an email around a week before mine was shipped to me asking if the delivery details were correct so keep an eye out for that email.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

itguy said:


> Anyone have any info on when a new batch ready for ordering will be up?
> 
> Also, does anyone know when you actually pay when you order? Is it on shipping or when you click the button on the website?


 when you click the button.


----------



## EddieT (Oct 27, 2020)

itguy said:


> Anyone have any info on when a new batch ready for ordering will be up?
> 
> Also, does anyone know when you actually pay when you order? Is it on shipping or when you click the button on the website?


 Sign up for emails on their website. I emailed to ask a while ago and got told to do that (they did also say they were expecting to do a December batch, so they may give you a heads up but you'll have to wait for the new stock alert email. You pay when you order, think it was £514 including shipping to UK.


----------



## EddieT (Oct 27, 2020)

itguy said:


> Anyone have any info on when a new batch ready for ordering will be up?
> Also, does anyone know when you actually pay when you order? Is it on shipping or when you click the button on the website?


If you haven't seen it, they just emailed about a February batch being released tomorrow. Get on it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Got the email - I'll be on it!


----------



## arcade khaki (Aug 26, 2020)

Just had an email from DPD - December order due for delivery tomorrow!


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

arcade khaki said:


> Just had an email from DPD - December order due for delivery tomorrow!


 Ahhh, lucky you! What was the date of your order? I didn't recieve any email yet, getting really impatient😁


----------



## arturhoo (Jul 10, 2020)

arcade khaki said:


> Just had an email from DPD - December order due for delivery tomorrow!


 Same here, very excited!!

I bought mine on Oct 7th.


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

arturhoo said:


> Same here, very excited!!
> 
> I bought mine on Oct 7th.


 That is the exact same day I placed my order, fingers crossed it will come soon.


----------



## EddieT (Oct 27, 2020)

arcade khaki said:


> Just had an email from DPD - December order due for delivery tomorrow!


 Yep me too!! Exciting. Now the torture of having to wait until Xmas day to open it! (I'm not a child, it was just the only way I could get it past my wife!!)


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

My email has just arrived. Very excited😀


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

EddieT said:


> Yep me too!! Exciting. Now the torture of having to wait until Xmas day to open it! (I'm not a child, it was just the only way I could get it past my wife!!)


 Surely you need to open it to check it's all OK and working OK....then, of course, there is no point putting it back in the box again.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Lucky people!

I am in the February 2021 batch, ordered last week, so am hoping I might get it sometime in Jan.... or Dec would be nice!!


----------



## EddieT (Oct 27, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Surely you need to open it to check it's all OK and working OK....then, of course, there is no point putting it back in the box again.


 Ha! Like your thinking. Then put it back in the box on Xmas eve to open again!


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

My niche is also arriving. Order placed on Oct 5th.

Very excited, and the force tamper is on the way!

I have about 1.25kg of old beans (mixed them all together in a bag and oh my they smell stale). Think some may be 1 year+ from the back of the cupboard.

I'm guessing this amount would be better than nothing... I don't have 5kg of beans, may go to Aldi if required to buy the cheapest beans possible, or find a roaster who has old beans that I can buy.

How should I season the burrs -what grind size would be most effective, should I vary the grind?

Is it 1 minute of grinding and 30 seconds rest, and then maybe a 5 minute break every 10 minutes, or do I need to wait longer?

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd just use it and let it break in naturally....you can put the old beans you have through it of course but 1kg should be a good start.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm waiting for my own Niche, but it won't be until next February.... In the meantime, yes.... the first 5 KGs break in the burrs, but does not mean you have to break the burrs in before you use it. Anything mechanical has a break in period, just keep in the back of your mind and don't be surprised that the intial settings seem to drift towards needing a finer setting, and that should settle down after around 5KG worth of grinding.

If you do put through those old beans...... please clean your grinder before attempting to make anything to drink!


----------



## arturhoo (Jul 10, 2020)

arturhoo said:


> Same here, very excited!!
> 
> I bought mine on Oct 7th.


 I don't think mine is arriving today unfortunately. They usually send an ETA by 11am and the shipment still has status "We've received your order details, but have not yet received your parcel" on DPD.


----------



## Del (Oct 31, 2020)

arturhoo said:


> I don't think mine is arriving today unfortunately. They usually send an ETA by 11am and the shipment still has status "We've received your order details, but have not yet received your parcel" on DPD.


 Same.. Hopefully it'll ship today 🤞🤞


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

arturhoo said:


> I don't think mine is arriving today unfortunately. They usually send an ETA by 11am and the shipment still has status "We've received your order details, but have not yet received your parcel" on DPD.


 Mine is 37 stops away, hopefully DPD doesn't lie🙂 I have had an evening delivery from DPD before, they dispatched at about 3pm, very strange, but it happens.


----------



## arturhoo (Jul 10, 2020)

L2en said:


> Mine is 37 stops away, hopefully DPD doesn't lie🙂 I have had an evening delivery from DPD before, they dispatched at about 3pm, very strange, but it happens.


 Mine has just been pushed to tomorrow.


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

It is here, put about half a kilo of lavazza through it, then I tried espresso with Red Brick, way to fast on the mark 19, but so so much better than I've ever managed with this bean before, beautiful crema and much more tasty than with the old grinder. Lots of experimenting for the next few days.

Photo doesn't work, I have to figure that out yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## chrsds (Oct 21, 2020)

I received mine today too, straight off the mark i was hitting a better shot than i had with my previous grinder. The change from a Rhino grinder to the Niche is a world of difference just in time alone. Any dialling in that i need to do is based off me trying to learn a better shot instead of the grinder.


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

Niche arrived, really like it so far!! Very happy!!
The sputum cup works beautifully well and there is basically no retention, I can feel the air from the exit when pushing all of the grounds out. https://smile.amazon.co.uk/Healifty-Silicone-Spitting-Pressure-Transparent/dp/B089R3NN62/

This really should ship with the Niche for those who want to clean it out pretty much fully, after each use.

Hoping someone can help me with a concern of mine:

I have calibrated it correctly, I did not move the black lower part of the dial. Seasoned it with 1.5kg of beans.

I tried with a very dark roast today - 7 days past roast date (kept in a coffee co2 release container).

https://www.coffee-direct.co.uk/products/dark-maragogype-coffee?_pos=1&_sid=a0e913010&_ss=r

*I needed to go down to grind size 4-5 on the niche* to achieve a 29-30 second shot time (from first drip) - 17g in, 34g out. Tasted great but I'm unsure if it is just these beans that require very fine grinding.

I am using WDT, VST 18g, and I believe an adequate even tamping force ( the force tamper should arrive next week).

*Is this normal for darker roasts, or is it quite odd to have to go so fine?* Grind size 12 was much faster and very sour.

Ordered x5 different blends from here https://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/#home

Will try tomorrow with a couple of different equally fresh roasts - medium Brazilian, and medium Guatemalan.

Thanks 

View attachment Niche_1st_attempt.mp4


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

Just an update, my fault and the fault of these beans.

I followed this video. I should've calibrated it before seasoning it / not assumed it was correctly calibrated from the factory.

Cleaned, and re-calibrated. All good now, size 14 grind for this a different Brazilian medium roast. Still around size 9/10 for the really dark roast above but it seems much more normal now!


----------



## Jasper Velders (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm going to have the same setup, so thanks for the updates 🙂

Got my MaraX setup today, and in February she'll be joined by a Niche Zero.


----------



## GeR87 (Dec 1, 2020)

Decembers second batch delivered today!

I bought mine on Oct 16th


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GeR87 said:


> Decembers second batch delivered today!
> 
> I bought mine on Oct 16th


 Bet that seemed like a much longer wait than it was! 😉


----------



## GeR87 (Dec 1, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Bet that seemed like a much longer wait than it was! ????


 Hahaha, yeah!

I'm like this right now.










Unfortunately, in Spain, Monday and Tuesday are public holidays... ???? I've one more week to wait


----------



## ARN22340 (Dec 11, 2020)

Any ideas when the next orders will be taken?

ARM


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

I was thinking the same last night so emailed them. Got the following response:

"Thanks for your message!

We are currently out of stock on that model.

To be updated on when we have new stock to pre order, please sign up to our newsletter on our website - www.nichecoffee.co.uk

As we are currently juggling Christmas, Covid 19 and Brexit, we are unable to say when we can expect the next batch of stock to be available. "


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

The Niche website advises contacting them at : [email protected] I have tried but it pings back to say that no address with that name exists ??


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

James from Niche has just replied :

" It would be a pre order for March and shipping is £10." ( To UK )


----------

